# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  ΘΕΡΜΟΣΙΦΩΝΑΣ ΜΠΟΙΛΕΡ ΔΕΝ ΖΕΣΤΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ

## ALESTA

Καλησπέρα σας

Θα ηθελα να μου δώσετε τα φώτα σας.
Θερμοσίφωνας μποιλερ{ρευματος και καλοριφερ} χωρητικότητας 120  λιτρων εχη αγοραστή το 2018 μήνα Οκτώμβριο.
Ο Θερμοσίφωνας εργάζεται κανονικα και εχη ζεστό νερό οταν είναι αναμμένο το καλοριφέρ.
Οταν ομως ανάβης το ρεύμα το νερό επαρκεί μόνο για ενα ατομο.
Η αποσταση απο το σπίτι ειναι 7 μέτρα σε χωρο κλειστό.
Παρατήρησα οτι το λαμπακι του ανάβη κάθε 2 λεπτα .
Εκανα αλλαγή θερμοστάτη αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένη.
Ο ενδείκτης θερμοκρασία είναι περίπου στη μέση μετα απο 2 ωρες
Καμμία ιδεα τι γίνεται?
Ευχαριστώ για απαντήσεις σας

----------


## p270

αντισταση ισως

----------


## JOUN

Bαλε μια φωτο,μαλλον ειναι λαθος τυπου(οριζοντιος που εχει μπει καθετα η το αντιθετο)..

----------


## ALESTA

Καλημέρα σας

Ο θερμοσίφωνας τοποθετήθηκε απο υδραυλικο.
Ειναι για κάθετη θέση και οι σωληνώσεις είναι απο κάτω.
Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω την αντίσταση για να δω τι γίνεται.
Θα σας ενημερώσω σχετικά

----------


## panagiwtis

Καλησπέρα,

Εφόσον λες πως το λαμπάκι ανάβει κάθε δύο λεπτά θεωρώ πως η αντίσταση λειτουργεί και ο θερμοστάτης κόβει, άρα υπάρχει αύξηση θερμοκρασίας του νερού μέχρι να ξανακόψει ο θερμοστάτης. Κάνε μια μέτρηση με πολύμετρο ωμικά την αντίσταση (για να σου φύγει η περιέργεια) να δεις εάν είναι καμένη

Πιστεύω πως το πρόβλημά σου είναι στο θερμοστάτη (αν και λες πως τον έχεις αλλάξει) ίσως να ρυθμίσεις την θερμοκρασία πιο πάνω

----------


## ALESTA

Καλημέρα σας και Χρόνια Πολλά για την σημερινή μέρα

Τελλικά η αντίσταση βγήκε και δυστυχως δεν αναφέρη πόσα KW είναι.
Παρα το οτι είναι θυγατρική πολύ γνωστής Εταιρείας που ασχολείται με θερμοσίφωνες.
Αλλά συμβαίνη κάτι που είναι παράξενο.
Ο θερμοσιφωνας 120 λιτρων εχη μήκος ενα μέτρο και η αντίσταση ειναι μηκους 20 cm.
Μήπως δεν αρκεί το μήκος αυτο και χρειάζεται αντίσταση μεγαλύτερου μήκους?
Μήπως ζεσταίνη τα κατώτερα στρώματα του νερου λόγω μικρού μήκους?
Δεν είμαι ειδικός για να απαντήσω σε αυτό το ερώτημα.
Και δεν γνωρίζω αν ολες οι Εταιρείες χρησιμοποιουν μικρά μηκη αντιστάσεων.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους. Διονύση εάν έχει μήκος ένα μέτρο θεωρώ ότι είναι 60 λίτρων. Για μένα κάνε αυτό που λέει ο Παναγιώτης. Ανέβασε την θερμοκρασία του Θερμοστάτη πιο πάνω περίπου στους 70 βαθμούς για να μην κλείνει το λαμπάκι γρήγορα.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα, για να βρεις πόσα watt είναι η αντίσταση ξεκουμπωσε τους ακροδέκτες τής , χωρίς ρεύμα όλα αυτά  , μέτρα με το πολύμετρο στην θέση ωμ (χαμηλή κλίμακα), υποθετω κάτω από 20ωμ και μετά πάρε την σχέση Ρ=U*U/R δηλαδή 230v * 230 / τιμή αντίστασης (πολύμετρο)ωμ , έτσι θα βρεις τα watt ,την ισχύ της αντίστασης. Μάλλον η αντίσταση είναι μικρή και κοντή ή θα την αντικαταστήσεις με μια μακριά στα 4000watt  ή με προσοχή θα την στραβωσεις προς τα κάτω ώστε να πιάνει συνέχεια διαστρωμάτωση με κρύο νερό.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

greekengineer (25-03-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλημέρα σας και Χρόνια Πολλά για την σημερινή μέρα
> 
> Τελλικά η αντίσταση βγήκε και δυστυχως δεν αναφέρη πόσα KW είναι.
> Παρα το οτι είναι θυγατρική πολύ γνωστής Εταιρείας που ασχολείται με θερμοσίφωνες.
> Αλλά συμβαίνη κάτι που είναι παράξενο.
> Ο θερμοσιφωνας 120 λιτρων εχη μήκος ενα μέτρο και η αντίσταση ειναι μηκους 20 cm.
> Μήπως δεν αρκεί το μήκος αυτο και χρειάζεται αντίσταση μεγαλύτερου μήκους?
> Μήπως ζεσταίνη τα κατώτερα στρώματα του νερου λόγω μικρού μήκους?
> Δεν είμαι ειδικός για να απαντήσω σε αυτό το ερώτημα.
> Και δεν γνωρίζω αν ολες οι Εταιρείες χρησιμοποιουν μικρά μηκη αντιστάσεων.





> Μήπως δεν αρκεί το μήκος αυτο και χρειάζεται αντίσταση μεγαλύτερου μήκους?
> Μήπως ζεσταίνη τα κατώτερα στρώματα του νερου λόγω μικρού μήκους?


Αν θεωρήσουμε αντίσταση μικρού μήκους έναντι μεγάλης αντίστασης , αλλά στα ίδια watt ισχύος και των 2 αντιστάσεων , τότε η κοντή πιθανόν να επηρεάζει πιο έντονα θερμοκρασιακά την περιοχή του θερμοστάτη , επειδή όλη η ισχύς είναι κοντά και δίπλα στον αισθητήρα του θερμοστάτη. 
Πρέπει να συνεννοηθείς με τον υδραυλικό που έκανε την εγκατάσταση μήπως σου πει κάτι που δεν γνωρίζεις π.χ. όταν ο λέβητας / καλοριφέρ δεν δουλεύει να κλείσεις κάποιες βάνες που δεν πρέπει να είναι ανοικτές , γιατί οι 2 ώρες που λες είναι πολύ έστω και διακοπτόμενα ανά 2 λεπτά (στην πράξη είναι σαν να δούλεψε 1 ώρα ) αλλά κάτι άλλο το επηρεάζει και πιθανόν η κατεύθυνση εξόδου ζεστού νερού είναι σε λάθος κατεύθυνση , έχεις και ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα στην όλη εγκατάσταση?

----------


## ALESTA

Καλή σας μέρα

Τελλικά χωρίς να μετρήσω πόσα WATT είναι η αντίσταση πήγα και αγόρασα μία καινούργια.{μακρύτερη}
Ο Θερμοσίφωνας πλέον {λαμπακι} δεν σβήνει και αναβει.
Η ενδειξη πλεον στον ενδείκτη θερμοκρασίας πηγαινει τερμα.
Ο θερμοστάτης είναι στους 70 βαθμούς.
Ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας δεν υπάρχη στην εγκατάσταση
Αρα τέλος καλό ολα καλά.
Φυσικα η απορία μου παραμένη γιατί θερμοσίφωνας ενός μέτρου εχη αντίσταση 20 cm.
Δηλαδη αυτο {κοντή αντίσταση} συναντάται και σε αλλους θερμοσίφωνες αλλων Εταιρειών?
Σας ευχαριστώ ολους για τον χρόνο που διαθέσατε για μένα {τριήμερο}

----------


## vasilimertzani

70,° είναι υπερβολή και σπατάλη για την τσέπη σου. 
Σίγουρα δεν φταίει το μήκος της αντίστασης.ισως είχε κοντό κυαθιο και έβρισκε ο θερμοστάτης.ισως ακουμπάγε το κυαθιο του θερμοστάτη πανω στην αντισταση

----------

Κυριακίδης (26-03-19)

----------


## nyannaco

> 70,° είναι υπερβολή και σπατάλη για την τσέπη σου.


Και επιπλέον αυξάνει και τον κίνδυνο εγκαύματος.

----------

vasilimertzani (27-03-19)

----------


## ALESTA

Καλημέρα σας 

Μόλις πρίν απο λίγο μου τηλεφωνησε ενας ευγενέστατος Κυριος απο την Αντιπροσωπεία.
Μου είπε οτι για να ανεβή η θερμοκρασια του νερου κατα 45 βαθμους χρειάζεται 1ωρα και 45 λεπτα.
Μου είπε επίσης οτι η ιδια αντίσταση χρησιμοποιείται και για θερμοσίφωνες 60,80,100,120  λιτρων.
Εντόπισε το πρόβλημα μάλλον στα αλατα που ειναι πάνω στην αντίσταση{σκληροτητα νερου}.
Μου πρότεινε μάλιστα οταν του είπα οτι το νερό μας είναι με πολλά αλατα να βαλουμε ενα φίλτρο.
Αυτά τα λίγα  λοιπόν

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση, έχω ένα boiler στο χωριό που είναι πολύ σκληρό το νερό, και η αντίσταση έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά (αναβοσβήνει γρήγορα). Το αποδίδω στο ότι το στρώμα αλάτων επάνω στην αντίσταση δυσκολεύει τη μεταφορά θερμότητας στο νερό, αλλά ο θερμοστάτης που είναι επάνω στο σώμα της αντίστασης επηρρεάζεται από τη θερμοκρασία της ίδιας της αντίστασης.
Τώρα τα περί φίλτρου για τα άλατα, σηκώνουν πολλή συζήτηση... τα άλατα διαλύονται στο νερό, δεν είοναι στερεά για να τα κρατήσει ένα φίλτρο, γι'αυτό και δεν γίνεται αποσκλήρυνση με τα φίλτρα, ότι κι αν ισχυρίζονται διάφοροι για να τα πουλήσουν. Η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι για να κάνεις αποσκλήρυνση χρειάζεται αποσκληρυντής που κάνει χημική επεξεργασία στο νερό (προφανώς η λύση της αντίστροφης όσμωσης ξεφεύγει πολύ από το budget για οικιακή χρήση).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μου είπε επίσης οτι η ιδια αντίσταση χρησιμοποιείται και για θερμοσίφωνες *60,80*,100,120 λιτρων.


Ας πούμε σου έδωσαν αντίσταση 4kw για τα 60 λίτρα ? (γνωρίζουμε ότι έχεις 120 λίτρα)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGWmONHipVo
Πρέπει να εξετάσεις τι αντίσταση είχε αρχικά / με τι ασφάλεια ασφαλίζεται ο θερμοσίφωνας / και με τι διατομής καλώδια .

----------

nyannaco (27-03-19)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο μάζεψε τόσα άλατα;.περίεργο όντως.

----------


## ALESTA

20190323_153610.jpgΚαλησπέρα σας

Κατάφερα και σας στέλνω μια φωτογραφία της παλιάς αντίστασης.
Είναι η πρώτη {ασπρη απο αλατα}
Αυτα μέσα σε εξη μήνες περίπου.
Καλό σας βράδυ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτα μέσα σε εξη μήνες περίπου.
> Καλό σας βράδυ


Πόσα εξάμηνα είναι από το 2013?  :W00t: 
http://www.enikos.gr/society/174535/...stizei-to-nero
(τοπικές αυτοδιοικήσεις ....μπλα μπλα ..... θα θα .... πραγματοποιούμε ...μπλα μπλα ... οι συνεδριάσεις και τα συμβούλια να πληρώνονται .... μπλα μπλα )

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση, έχω ένα boiler στο χωριό που είναι πολύ σκληρό το νερό, και η αντίσταση έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά (αναβοσβήνει γρήγορα). Το αποδίδω στο ότι το στρώμα αλάτων επάνω στην αντίσταση δυσκολεύει τη μεταφορά θερμότητας στο νερό, αλλά ο θερμοστάτης που είναι επάνω στο σώμα της αντίστασης επηρρεάζεται από τη θερμοκρασία της ίδιας της αντίστασης.
> Τώρα τα περί φίλτρου για τα άλατα, σηκώνουν πολλή συζήτηση... τα άλατα διαλύονται στο νερό, δεν είοναι στερεά για να τα κρατήσει ένα φίλτρο, γι'αυτό και δεν γίνεται αποσκλήρυνση με τα φίλτρα, ότι κι αν ισχυρίζονται διάφοροι για να τα πουλήσουν. Η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι για να κάνεις αποσκλήρυνση χρειάζεται αποσκληρυντής που κάνει χημική επεξεργασία στο νερό (προφανώς η λύση της αντίστροφης όσμωσης ξεφεύγει πολύ από το budget για οικιακή χρήση).


Αυτά τα φίλτρα με πολυφωσφορικα δεν κάνουν δουλειά;

----------


## nyannaco

> Αυτά τα φίλτρα με πολυφωσφορικα δεν κάνουν δουλειά;


Πιθανόν, δεν ξέρω για τα πολυφωσφορικά συγκεκριμένα. Πάντως αυτά που είδα γκουγκλάροντας δεν είναι φίλτρα με τη στενή έννοια του όρου (δεν συγκρατούν σωματίδια πάνω από ένα μέγεθος), αλλά επιδρούν χημικά στο νερό, όπως και οι μεγάλοι αποσκληρυντές ρητίνης. Οπότε, πιθανόν να κάνουν δουλειά, δεν το ξέρω, αλλά δεν είναι φίλτρα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Όχι δεν είναι φίλτρα.ειναι σαν το 'αλατι' που βάζουν στα πλυντήρια πιάτων.
Βέβαια σε ένα πλυντήριο το δοχειακι αδειάζει σε ένα μήνα,σε ολόκληρη εγκαταστάση δεν γνωρίζω την ποσότητα που θα θέλει ή αν το νερό παραμένει πόσιμο.
Διάβασα και κάτι ηλεκτρονικούς αποσκλυρηντες με την βοήθεια παλμών μετατρέπουν τα άλατα σε ίζημα.

----------


## nyannaco

> Διάβασα και κάτι ηλεκτρονικούς αποσκλυρηντες με την βοήθεια παλμών μετατρέπουν τα άλατα σε ίζημα.


Αν είναι τα παλιότερα που ξέρω, παπατζιλίκια είναι. Εχεις κανένα link?

----------


## NEOMELOS

https://e-cart.gr/maziki-estiasi-exo...tri-30833.html

https://www.allwater.gr/product/filt...4-atlas-filtri

----------


## nyannaco

> https://e-cart.gr/maziki-estiasi-exo...tri-30833.html
> 
> https://www.allwater.gr/product/filt...4-atlas-filtri


Για το πρώτο link δεν ξέρω, δεν δίνει καν κάποια ένδειξη για το πώς υποτίθεται ότι δουλεύει. Εφόσον δεν πρόκειται για γνωστή και αποδεδιεγμένη τεχνολογία, και δεν υπάρχει ούτε θεωρητική τεκμηρίωση, προσωπικά κρατάω μικρό καλάθι.

Το δεύτερο link είναι από αυτά που θεωρητικά αποσκληρύνουν το νερό εφαρμόζοντας ένα εναλλασσόμενο ηλεκτρομαγνιτικό πεδίο μέσω τηε περιέλιξης στο σωλήνα παροχής. Έχουν κυκλοφορήσει διάφορα τέτοια, όπως κυκλοφορούν και σχέδια για ιδιοκατασκευή, αλλά από όσους το έχουν ψάξει σοβαρά κανείς δεν έχει καταφέρει να επιβεβαιώσει πειραματικά ότι πράγματι έχει αποτέλεσμα (όχι το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά άλλα που βασίζονται στην ίδια - θεωρητική - αρχή).

----------

vasilimertzani (29-03-19)

----------

